# HS Science Class test sheet....



## Richard King (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## Ray C (Sep 8, 2013)

Huh?  Say again...  High school or 3rd grade science class?


----------



## Richard King (Sep 8, 2013)

*Re:  Science Class  quiz....*



Ray C said:


> Huh?  Say again...  High school or 3rd grade science class?




I saw on the news yesterday the 50% of Harvard Freshmen have cheated on tests....My son was never taught handwriting in school as they encouraged they use a computer and type it.   He is 27 now and still has lousy printing by hand..not hand writing.  
  Check out Waters World on You Tube     They interview the youth ..and it's a hoot.


----------



## DMS (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks for that Richard... that made me chuckle 

Hopefully the student got full credit for that answer.


----------



## TRX (Sep 8, 2013)

We had to write stuff in cursive in elementary school.  I quit doing it in the third grade.  We never had to read cursive; all our books were in block characters.  I figured if it was good enough for the textbooks and everything in the school library, it was good enough for me.

 I still can't read cursive, and don't consider it to be a problem.


----------



## Richard King (Sep 8, 2013)

I have lousy writing too...can read and write it and print more then write, because I liked drafting.  When my Mom or her sisters wrote birthday and Christmas cards the cursive writing was a beautiful art form to me and I am afraid we will be loosing it as time goes on .       Rich


----------



## pdentrem (Sep 8, 2013)

Unfortunately, if the real world is not on a game console or smart phone, the next batch of adults have very little understanding what it all about.

Many parents today want to be their kids friends and not educate and discipline them on the real topics that they will need to get by in the real world. Worst the school system is run by the same parents so don't go looking there for help.
Pierre


----------



## cweber (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm not having a shot at your country as we have followed a similar path, but this was an interesting read:
http://endoftheamericandream.com/ar...1912-shows-how-dumbed-down-america-has-become

I also agree wholeheartedly that lack of discipline, as well as social and political correctness are ruining our children. Our public school systems have become an avenue for politics, pushing programs at primary school children to cater to minority interests, while literacy is ignored. What happened to the days of the three R's, where Reading, Writing and Arithmetic were important? I pulled my children out and put them through private schooling. Its why it has taken me this long to get into machining, because I was always broke (still am with my latest purchases) 

These days I work at a government utility and am flabbergasted at the poor grammatical skills of the young people, even those into their thirties. I am no master of the language, pulling people up over dangling participle's and so forth. However, a little "effort" to communicate would certainly go a long way...


----------



## GK1918 (Sep 9, 2013)

How come that was wrong?   showing my age;fart and light a match like we did!  so its gotta be gas- no? that was a 50s thing


----------



## Walt (Sep 9, 2013)

My $0.02:

I have fairly good handwriting. Does me no good at work as we are required to print out notebook entries. I can make pretty holiday cards though.

Kids today...actually have pretty good writing skills. Or they don't make it in my profession.

My guess is there were plenty of poor essays and exams in years past too. If there's one constant in humans, it's the belief that the new generation is lazy and dumb and would be much better people if they would just do as we want them to. I don't think this is particularly productive and if you put your mind to it there are plenty of examples of young people who end up doing just fine, and just as many of older folks who did dumb things when they were young. And prospered despite their shortcomings.

Every time I get aggravated with my 24 year old son, honesty compels me to admit he's probably not as bad as I was at his age!

Walt

- - - Updated - - -



GK1918 said:


> How come that was wrong?   showing my age;fart and light a match like we did!  so its gotta be gas- no? that was a 50s thing



The person correcting the quiz is wrong. A fart is most definitely a gas mixture. Being crude and offensive isn't the same thing as being wrong.

If I was in charge, I'd publicly shame the teacher grading the test for being an authoritarian idiot.

Walt


----------



## Tony Wells (Sep 9, 2013)

And steam is not a gas, air is a mixture of gases. I'd fail the teacher.


----------



## Richard King (Sep 9, 2013)

I just saw this Jay Leno (for those out of the States he is a comedian and has a nightly TV show).

My son may not have good handwriting but he can build a computer, help Dad figure out the computer and has just become the IT specialist at his new job.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_pw8duzGUg


----------



## Tom Griffin (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm still trying to figure out how there can be steam in a fart. 

Tom


----------



## awander (Sep 9, 2013)

Tony Wells said:


> And steam is not a gas, air is a mixture of gases. I'd fail the teacher.



I'd say steam IS a gas. Why would you say it is not?

...and air, being a mixture of gases, is as much a gas as a fart is.


----------



## Tony Wells (Sep 9, 2013)

Steam is water vapor, and the water is still a molecule made of of hydrogen and oxygen, two gases, but not existing in a gaseous state. Still liquid, finely divided and suspended in air.

And the question was to "name" gases. Methane, yes.....steam, no. Air, no...there is no gas named "steam" or "air".


----------



## awander (Sep 10, 2013)

Tony Wells said:


> Steam is water vapor, and the water is still a molecule made of of hydrogen and oxygen, two gases, but not existing in a gaseous state. Still liquid, finely divided and suspended in air.
> 
> And the question was to "name" gases. Methane, yes.....steam, no. Air, no...there is no gas named "steam" or "air".



Well, Tony, I think that is incorrect. A gas doesn't need to be a single element, any more than a solid or a liquid does.

That's like saying water is not a liquid, because it is "still a molecule made of of hydrogen and oxygen". Or ice is not a solid, because it is "still a molecule made of of hydrogen and oxygen". In fact, steam, water, and ice are just names we use for teh gaseous, liquid, and solid phases of H[SUB]2[/SUB]O

Also, you state that hydrogen and oxygen are gases, but that is only true if they don't happen to be solids or liquids at the time. Depending on the pressure and the temperature they are at, they could be any of the three!

Finally, by your prior reasoning, why do you say methane is a gas(though I agree that at room temperature and atmospheric pressure, it is)? Methane is a molecule made up of carbon and hydrogen. It can exist as gas, solid, or liquid.


I don't mean to be confrontational, but I think you have missed the boat on this one......


----------



## Richard King (Sep 10, 2013)

Time out....

I posted the picture for a laugh....How about you guys who are getting to serious here,  start a new thread about "Is water a gas"  or something like that.   

The 8th Grade test was pretty interesting.  I think I would have got a F on that one.   LOL....  We should make a thread like that and see how many get a passing grade.  LOL   The student of the gas question was being honest.    Rich


----------



## DaveD (Sep 10, 2013)

Since this was a science class I'd say the gas would have to be on the periodic table. So both the student and teacher fail on that last one. Except for the oxygen answer.

BTW, 50 years ago if a parent saw that last answer there would be pretty good odds the kids mom or dad would have smacked him just for being disrespectful.

In today's environment that smacking would probably lead to felony child abuse.

Quite frankly I'd say that test was more for the 4th or 5th grade. 

I would hate to be the one to have to read even a one page essay 'printed' by that student


----------



## awander (Sep 10, 2013)

Science deals with compounds as well as elements. No need for a gas to be on the periodic table of elements.

A gas is merely the gaseous form of something. Some common gases (at room temperature and atmospheric pressure) are:
Nitrous oxide, not an element
 Acetylene, not an element
Oxygen, an element
Air, not an element

Remember, though, that those are not "gases". They are "gases at room temperature and atmospheric pressure". If you make them a lot colder, or pressurize them, they will become liquids. Keep going, and they will become solids.

So I would knock the teacher for the question, "Name a common gas". Without being more specific as to conditions, there is really no such thing......


----------



## Bill C. (Sep 11, 2013)

Richard King said:


>



The schools should work on hand writing skills.  Smart aleck,  I have a friend who teaches machine shop at a vocational high school. I bet he has a few in his class.


----------



## Uglydog (Sep 11, 2013)

I used the pic in an airway, ventilation, oxygenation, and respiration Paramedic lecture on Tuesday morning (I should have asked for permission). 
Provided a much needed laugh break as we discussed the perils of paralyzing and intubating critical patients. 
Its all about gases and how they flow in and out...
Richard, thanks for posting the pic...

Daryl
MN






Richard King said:


> Time out....
> 
> I posted the picture for a laugh....How about you guys who are getting to serious here,  start a new thread about "Is water a gas"  or something like that.
> 
> The 8th Grade test was pretty interesting.  I think I would have got a F on that one.   LOL....  We should make a thread like that and see how many get a passing grade.  LOL   The student of the gas question was being honest.    Rich


----------

